# Creature of Character



## ironman123 (Sep 14, 2014)

I picked up a piece of wood yesterday and saw an unusual characteristic............Giant Leopard Moth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 14, 2014)

If you look close at the second picture, there are two of them....doing their thing.


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 15, 2014)

We used to see giant moths every summer. Several different species. It seems their populations are declining. I haven't seen any for several years now. These were in the back yard. I think they are Imperial moths, doing their thing. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 15, 2014)

I wonder how they would cast for pen blanks?


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Would be a fat pen I think.


----------

